# Sophy had a tummy ache... Poppy



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

This morning we were just going out for a walk after breakfast and we could hear our nice neighbour David in his house so I barked to let him know we were there and Sophy and Tilly-cat and I all sat on his doorstep to wait for him, but Mum said it was rude to bang on people's doors demanding treats and told us to get into the car. And while we were getting in David came out with lots of treats for us and for the cats, and Sophy snabbled loads while Mum wasn't looking, and then decided perhaps she would go back to the house rather than for a walk... And all the while we were walking she kept stopping to lick her lips, and lie down with her tummy on the grass, and make sicky noises, so when we got home Mum gave her one of my special tummy tablets (she spat it out - twice) and when she was still uncomfy some medicine that was meant to make her sick, but it didn't. But after a bit Sophy said she felt better, and we went for a lovely walk in the park where it was warm and sunny and there were flowers and dogs and children playing and it wasn't a bit like winter anymore. But Mum told David's wife about Sophy's tummy ache, and suddenly there weren't any more treats, which isn't fair 'cos I was fine!

(I shall make a big batch of tiny chicken treats, and keep him supplied in future! fjm)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well Poppy that is a drag that David isn't going to be giving you his treats anymore, but it looks like you mum has a good solution in mind where he can give you goodies and nobody will end up sicky the belly.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well, sometimes mums must do what mums must do. Feel better.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I’m sorry your treat shop might be closing down Poppy! That’s terrible. Sometimes people try to give me snacks that my mum says I shouldn’t have because of my tummy, but I think it’s still worth the risk! Glad Sophy is feeling better.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Poppy, my sissy Pia can only eat certain things otherwise she gets a bad belly doesn't stop me from missing those goodies, glad your mum figured out a way for the treats to still come.
Love Lenny


----------

